# 3 tvs in one room. how to set up remote?



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

I am hanging 3 tvs up in the basement but want to be able to control tvs without an issue. is there a way to do this if the TVs are all the same? i was thinking i could get 2 samsungs and use RF on one and IR on the other and then get a 3rd different TV. is there a way to do it with 3 of the same TVs? they are all in the same direction.

thanks


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Are these TVs going to have individual receivers or are they all going to run from 1 receiver ?


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

3 receivers.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

There are 2 ways to individually control each box independantly of one-an-other.

Either setup one remote at a time to the individual receiver using RF via the menu/settings & help/settings/remote control/program remote/advanced/IR/RF option. 

or

Use individual IR codes for each remote by going to:
menu/settings & help/settings/remote control/program remote/advanced/multi-box setup.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> There are 2 ways to individually control each box independantly of one-an-other.
> 
> Either setup one remote at a time to the individual receiver using RF via the menu/settings & help/settings/remote control/program remote/advanced/IR/RF option.
> 
> ...


would this work if i had 3 of the exact same tvs? the volume buttons wouldnt mess up and control more than one tv?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

bhigh8 said:


> would this work if i had 3 of the exact same tvs? the volume buttons wouldnt mess up and control more than one tv?


NOPE.

The TV's will all respond from any of the origional TV remotes or any of the DirecTV remotes that are programmed. This isn't a DirecTV issue, but a limitation of the TV manufacturer. I know of no TV manufacturer that has multiple selectable IR code libraries.

Different brand TVs are the only real way around the issue you just brought up.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> NOPE.
> 
> The TV's will all respond from any of the origional TV remotes or any of the DirecTV remotes that are programmed. This isn't a DirecTV issue, but a limitation of the TV manufacturer. I know of no TV manufacturer that has multiple selectable IR code libraries.
> 
> Different brand TVs are the only real way around the issue you just brought up.


okay. thanks for the help. i think i will go with 2 of one kind and 1 of the another. and then on the 2, just put one on RF and one on IR.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

TV's dont do RF.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> NOPE.
> 
> The TV's will all respond from any of the origional TV remotes or any of the DirecTV remotes that are programmed. This isn't a DirecTV issue, but a limitation of the TV manufacturer. I know of no TV manufacturer that has multiple selectable IR code libraries.
> 
> Different brand TVs are the only real way around the issue you just brought up.


is there such a thing as an rf to ir converter? like the old pyramid things? if so could you three of those with differed rf signals converted to ir to the tv?

its a little vauge i know.

second thought would be an av system possibly? Im not big into this stuff so im just guessing this could be a possibility.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

I have three HDDVRS connected to one Sony via HDMI.

The HDDVR's are set to RF on one Remote.

The Tv passes Dolby Digital on the Optical Audio Out to an AVR. Changing inputs on the TV changes the vidio/audio to each HDDVR.

With three TV's you would run HDMI to the TV's and Audio to the AVR and change inputs on the AVR.

All three TV's could be the same brand. You wouldn't want to use the TV speakers in a "REAL MAN CAVE" anyway.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Different brand TVs are the only real way around the issue you just brought up.


Or else use AVRs instead of TV audio.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Lets seperater the 2 issues.

Each satelite receiver can have it's own IR code or be set to an individualizd RF code. That's not the issue.

The TV's are the issue. If you press power, volume up, volume down, change inputs etc all will change since they are the same remote IR codeset.

Changing one TV to a different brand will still leave you with an issue with the other 2 TVs responding to a signal sent to either one.

I know what you want to accomplish (basically a glorified picture in picture setup); however you will be frustrated by the method you have chosen.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

I've got it! Train you children to run up to the tv and change the volume or turn the tvs on off. then the remote thing is no issue at all! (this may require additonal training to keep them quite in the man cave when the big game is on and friends are over.) I imagine candy may be needed for proper training.

i think avr is the answer though.


----------



## iceburg02 (Sep 20, 2006)

One word: Crestron


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Lets seperater the 2 issues.
> 
> Each satelite receiver can have it's own IR code or be set to an individualizd RF code. That's not the issue.
> 
> ...


if i have two samsung tvs, each on a receiver. i should be able to make one set to RF and the other to IR. i have done this before and they wont interfere with each other for volume or power buttons. but i will need the 3rd tv to be different brand.

I do this so i can watch nfl ticket and March madness and things of that sort.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

bhigh8 said:


> if i have two samsung tvs, each on a receiver. i should be able to make one set to RF and the other to IR. i have done this before and they wont interfere with each other for volume or power buttons. but i will need the 3rd tv to be different brand.
> 
> I do this so i can watch nfl ticket and March madness and things of that sort.


Not true. You can set one DirecTV receiver to RF, and the other DirecTV receiver to IR, but the Samsung TVs will still both be controlled by IR. When you hit the volume button on either of the DirecTV remotes it will change the volume on both Samsung TVs since the DirecTV remote will be sending out the IR signal to the TVs that both will respond to (same with the power buttons, input buttons, etc).

The only way to do what you want is to use some kind of control system like someone else mentioned. Either something like Crestron, TVs with RS232 inputs and a system to control them that way. You might be able to do something a little cheaper like a Harmony 900 and using the individual stick on IR emitters to control each TV (assuming the 900's RF base station can send signals to only one emitter at a time like the older one for the 890 and 1000 did). Or a similar setup with a URC remote and one of their base stations like the MRF-260.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Not true. You can set one DirecTV receiver to RF, and the other DirecTV receiver to IR, but the Samsung TVs will still both be controlled by IR. When you hit the volume button on either of the DirecTV remotes it will change the volume on both Samsung TVs since the DirecTV remote will be sending out the IR signal to the TVs that both will respond to (same with the power buttons, input buttons, etc).
> 
> The only way to do what you want is to use some kind of control system like someone else mentioned. Either something like Crestron, TVs with RS232 inputs and a system to control them that way. You might be able to do something a little cheaper like a Harmony 900 and using the individual stick on IR emitters to control each TV (assuming the 900's RF base station can send signals to only one emitter at a time like the older one for the 890 and 1000 did).


oh wow. i thought i had done this before. thanks for the input, i appreciate it. complicates things a little more but i will get it figured out. i guess i can just get 3 differnt tvs. was going to go with 60 inch in the middle and 37 or 40 on each side. depends on how much room is available. so this will affect the looks unless i look into Creston.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

iceburg02 said:


> One word: Crestron


One more word: Pricey. But that will do the job.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes. Crestron will be way too pricey.

You can do a URC System for a fraction of the cost.

If you really want to go cheap, you can still use the same brand TVs. All you need to do is cover up the IR sensors ("eyes") of the TVs with masking tape - you can cut them to shape so that they look a little neater.

Use 3 D* remotes set to RF to control the 3 different receivers. To control the TVs (if the TVs are spaced far enough away from each other) just "point" the remote directly at the IR sensor of the particular TV you wish to control. The masking tape on the other TVs will block out the commands from the remote. A 60" TV in the middle should provide adequate separation space between the other TVs.

I used to do this (with great success) to the TVs in my den (6 TV's) until I got the URC system up and running.

http://www.universalremote.com/


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Volatility said:


> This is easy as apple pie. DirecTV's website states for customers who have more than 1 tv in a room (like a sports bar for commercial customers) you can program the remotes different codes. On DTV mode press and hold mute and select until you see a green led light on the remote blink twice. Then on the first do 00001. The next 00002 then the last 00003. Viola! It is not necessary at all to do rf on one and ir on another and that jazz. You need 3 recievers for this to work.


 That's for more than 1 satellite receiver, not more than 1 tv of the same brand. Once again, TV manufacturers do NOT use multiple or selectable IR codes.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> That's for more than 1 satellite receiver, not more than 1 tv of the same brand. Once again, TV manufacturers do NOT use multiple or selectable IR codes.


remote will work for channels but volume and power will end up changing all the tvs.

this does stink but i will figure out a way to manage it. Thanks Yoda for the info.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

bhigh8 said:


> remote will work for channels but volume and power will end up changing all the tvs.
> 
> this does stink but i will figure out a way to manage it. Thanks Yoda for the info.


Whether you use one D* remote (set to different IR codes) or 3 remotes set to RF (or any combination thereof) you can easily get by the same TV brand issue by simply masking the Infrared Sensors of each TV.

The masking tape blocks out (limits) the IR reception of the commands from the remote(s), allowing you to just point the remote to the TV (and only TV) you wish to control (input, volume, on/off, etc.)

This is the simplest way to do it.

If you want to get elaborate and fancy, an RF remote and base station with discrete addressable emitters, such as Crestron (expensive) or URC (much more affordable -but just as capable, reliable, flexible, and expandable- for what you are trying to accomplish) is what is needed.

Harmony remotes (cheapest RF remote solution, in general) will not work in your particular situation, as they are limited in their capabilities. If I recall correctly, the Harmonies can only control up to four devices discretely. You have six. *EDIT: You technically only have 3 devices (the TVs) that need to be controlled discretely. The Harmony remote should work, but there is little to no room for expansion*

Crestron and URC can control a practically unlimited number of devices to not only control a bunch of TVs and Sat receivers of the same brand, but AVRs, Disc Players, Media Servers, lights, projectors, thermostats, cameras, etc., as well.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DBSNewbie said:


> Whether you use one D* remote (set to different IR codes) or 3 remotes set to RF (or any combination thereof)


You can program a regular DirecTV (rf) remote to control up to three different devices, all via RF. You don't need a separate remote for each unit. So you can control the three DVRs via either IR, RF, or a mix of the two, using a single remote.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> Yes. Crestron will be way too pricey.
> 
> You can do a URC System for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> ...


sorry to bring this back up....but now have tvs hung and trying to figure this out. so wouldn't putting masking tape on the sensors prevent it from being about to be used at all for volume or power?


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

bhigh8 said:


> sorry to bring this back up....but now have tvs hung and trying to figure this out. so wouldn't putting masking tape on the sensors prevent it from being about to be used at all for volume or power?


The masking tape does not completely block out the IR reception. It just simply reduces it. However, if you use something opaque, like black electrical tape, then it will prevent you from controlling the TV's volume or power.

With the masking tape, you would have to basically "aim" precisely at the desired TV to be controlled, rather than pointing the remote in the general direction of said TV, as you would when controlling an unmasked regular TV setup.

Before I installed a URC control system, this masking tape solution worked perfectly. If you cut the masking tape neatly, one won't even notice that there is any masking tape there at all.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> The masking tape does not completely block out the IR reception. It just simply reduces it. However, if you use something opaque, like black electrical tape, then it will prevent you from controlling the TV's volume or power.
> 
> With the masking tape, you would have to basically "aim" precisely at the desired TV to be controlled, rather than pointing the remote in the general direction of said TV, as you would when controlling an unmasked regular TV setup.
> 
> ...


if I dont put any tape on it, what will happen? the two tvs are a pretty decent distance apart. i have a 40 inch samsung, then 60 inch panasonic, then 40 inch samsung. with about a foot inbetween each tv. not sure but i may be able to point remote away from tv i dont want to control.

also, would i want to do each receiver as RF or IR. and will it work if i put receiver behind the wall i am hanging tvs on.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I have 3 televisions in my media room each connected to its own receiver. The DirecTV receivers are setup separately with IR. 2 of the televisions in my media room are Samsungs and the larger one is a Panasonic. All devices are controlled by my Harmony One.

As for the sound issue, when I mapped out how this was going to work initially, I purchased an Onkyo receiver 3 years ago where I could connect digital audio from 2 of the 3 D* receivers (the main receiver is connected via HDMI to the Onkyo). I had surround sound already set up in the room.

The volume from the 3 televisions is set to 0. On the Harmony One, I set it up to select which audio source I wish to hear.

I have 9 separate devices set up on this Harmony. The two Samsungs share the same remote settings, but I don't always turn those on when I'm in that room.

I've attached photos of my Harmony.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

bhigh8 said:


> if I dont put any tape on it, what will happen? the two tvs are a pretty decent distance apart. i have a 40 inch samsung, then 60 inch panasonic, then 40 inch samsung. with about a foot inbetween each tv. not sure but i may be able to point remote away from tv i dont want to control.
> 
> also, would i want to do each receiver as RF or IR. and will it work if i put receiver behind the wall i am hanging tvs on.


If you are going hide the receivers behind the wall, you would need to put the remote in RF Mode. Somewhere on this forum, there is a thread that explains how to control more than one receiver with one remote. I don't seem to recall how many can be controlled via RF from one remote, though. Plus, I'm not sure if it is possible to control more than one brand of TV from a single DirecTV remote - when controlling more than one DirecTV receiver from it.

To make things super simple, you could use three separate remotes and label them something like LEFT, CENTER, RIGHT. Each one in RF Mode with the left and right programmed for a Samsung TV and the Center to a Panasonic. To me personally, it would be much quicker to pick up a separate, dedicated labeled remote, rather than pick up a standard DirecTV remote and have to "Slide" the thingy on top to the desired component.

Ultimately, I would suggest you get some kind of Universal Remote control system. A single remote solution is always best, but the Standard DirecTV remote is just a bit clunky with the slider on top.

As far as masking the IR eyes, the Panasonic obviously does not need any tape, but when you point the remote at the left TV and press VOL UP, for example, it may inadvertently raise the volume on the right TV (if they are not masked) even if the LEFT and RIGHT ones are on opposite sides of the room(Unless the are facing one another - Not parallel to one another).

You could always test it out and see if there is enough separation between the two Samsungs. If I were to take a guess, I would say no. But, every configuration is unique and you may have different results with your equipment and setup.

Good Luck.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> If you are going hide the receivers behind the wall, you would need to put the remote in RF Mode. Somewhere on this forum, there is a thread that explains how to control more than one receiver with one remote. I don't seem to recall how many can be controlled via RF from one remote, though. Plus, I'm not sure if it is possible to control more than one brand of TV from a single DirecTV remote - when controlling more than one DirecTV receiver from it.
> 
> To make things super simple, you could use three separate remotes and label them something like LEFT, CENTER, RIGHT. Each one in RF Mode with the left and right programmed for a Samsung TV and the Center to a Panasonic. To me personally, it would be much quicker to pick up a separate, dedicated labeled remote, rather than pick up a standard DirecTV remote and have to "Slide" the thingy on top to the desired component.
> 
> ...


cool thanks. when i turn on the tv will the other also come on? not a big deal but just wondered. i would love a universal remote but to control 3 tvs and 3 receivers and possibly sound. in the past i just had 3 remotes. it wasnt too bad.

is there a way to have the center tv come on and the sound bar come on at the same time while using a directv remote?


----------



## eakes (Sep 22, 2007)

I have five TVs (each connected to fits own Directv receiver) in my living room, one 65 inch, and four 42 inch. All are different brands, ufortunately, even though different brands, one TV responds to codes for one of the other TVs. The solution was to operate the 'rogue' TV using RF commands. There is a IR to RF converter on the market (NextGeneration Remote Control Extender - google it) that uses an RF transmitter and a shortend AAA battery that will replace a AAA battery in the remote (package has a 'AA adapter' if the remote uses AA). There is an RF receiver with an RF to IR converter that goes at the TV. Put the battery/RF transmitter in the remote, tape over the IR emitter of the remote, place the receiver IR emitter adjacent to the IR pickup on the TV (make sure to tape over the emitter and pickup on the TV) and you are good to go.

There should be no interaction between Panasonic and Samsung in your case, but the two Samsungs will interact. The IR/RF extender I describe above will allow the end user to use the TV remotes normally without knowning something 'special' is going on. The solution for Directv is easy, either use RF mode for each receiver or use different IR codes.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

bhigh8 said:


> cool thanks. when i turn on the tv will the other also come on? not a big deal but just wondered. i would love a universal remote but to control 3 tvs and 3 receivers and possibly sound. in the past i just had 3 remotes. it wasnt too bad.
> 
> is there a way to have the center tv come on and the sound bar come on at the same time while using a directv remote?


If the IR eyes are not masked, in all likelihood, both TVs on the left and right will turn on and off at the same time. Another thing to consider is that if the Samsungs do not have discrete on and off commands (only a POWER toggle command) then when one TV is on and the other is off, a press of the power button will turn the one that is off to on and vice versa.

That could be a pain.

I'm not sure that a single Directv remote will turn on both a tv and sound bar at the same time. I think you would have to program the sound bar to one of the AV modes on the remote and slide the thingy on top every time you wished to activate it. Again, that would be a bit clunky.

A universal remote system is the way to go. You could program "Marcos" (URC term) or "Sequences" on to the remote to send out a set of commands to, for example, turn on a specific tv, put it on the correct input, turn on a specific directv receiver, turn on the sound bar, etc. with a single button press.

Directv remotes are okay with a simple, one tv system, but I really suggest something else when you are talking about multiple TVs and receivers in the same room.

As I had mentioned before, I have 6 TVs, 6 receivers, a cable box, a projector, plus CD , DVD, & BR players, and an AV Receiver all in the same room being controlled by a singe URC remote. One remote makes things so much easier.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DBSNewbie said:


> A universal remote system is the way to go. You could program "Marcos" (URC term) or "Sequences"


"Marcos" is the name of my cousin. "Macros" is the one you looking for.... !rolling


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> "Marcos" is the name of my cousin. "Macros" is the one you looking for.... !rolling


good catch!!! lol


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

eakes said:


> I have five TVs (each connected to fits own Directv receiver) in my living room, one 65 inch, and four 42 inch. All are different brands, ufortunately, even though different brands, one TV responds to codes for one of the other TVs. The solution was to operate the 'rogue' TV using RF commands. There is a IR to RF converter on the market (NextGeneration Remote Control Extender - google it) that uses an RF transmitter and a shortend AAA battery that will replace a AAA battery in the remote (package has a 'AA adapter' if the remote uses AA). There is an RF receiver with an RF to IR converter that goes at the TV. Put the battery/RF transmitter in the remote, tape over the IR emitter of the remote, place the receiver IR emitter adjacent to the IR pickup on the TV (make sure to tape over the emitter and pickup on the TV) and you are good to go.
> 
> There should be no interaction between Panasonic and Samsung in your case, but the two Samsungs will interact. The IR/RF extender I describe above will allow the end user to use the TV remotes normally without knowning something 'special' is going on. The solution for Directv is easy, either use RF mode for each receiver or use different IR codes.


Yes, the Next Generation has newer system, called Genius. It has multiple frequencies, good in cases like this that have same IR codesets.

http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-Products-greenGenius-Extender/dp/B004GBECI0/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1382122092&sr=1-1&keywords=next+generation+genius

Each color is a different frequency, all you need is one basestation, it will come with one frequency, then buy separately a different color and so a different frequency battery gizmo.

Then do what eakes wrote about masking the remotes, and the IR extender cable to the front of each tv, so that the only IR commands reaching the tv is over the IR cable. You won't be able to control more then one tv with directv remote anyways, so each Samsung will have its own directv remote with a different color gizmo device inside.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Yes, the Next Generation has newer system, called Genius. It has multiple frequencies, good in cases like this that have same IR codesets.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-Products-greenGenius-Extender/dp/B004GBECI0/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1382122092&sr=1-1&keywords=next+generation+genius
> 
> ...


jeez, this seems complicated. I don't mind using three remotes. its a pain but not horrible. would it be easier to buy a remote that does it all, if that even exists? and would it need to handle 7 devices? 3 tvs, 3receivers, and a sound bar? I have a feeling I will be hiring someone to come out to figure this out. not sure I understand the tape on the IR emitter on the remote part.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

bhigh8 said:


> jeez, this seems complicated. I don't mind using three remotes. its a pain but not horrible. would it be easier to buy a remote that does it all, if that even exists? and would it need to handle 7 devices? 3 tvs, 3receivers, and a sound bar? I have a feeling I will be hiring someone to come out to figure this out. not sure I understand the tape on the IR emitter on the remote part.


URC and Harmony make universal remotes with addressable RF Base Stations. That's what you would need to go with the single remote solution. Personally, I prefer the URC line. The programming takes a bit longer to learn, but it is a more sophisticated and robust system than the Harmony line, allowing you to control virtually an unlimited number of devices in any matter that you'd like. You can tweak them to your specific needs. (Your 7 devices would be a piece of cake - URC remotes have a 255 device limit, I believe)

Keep in mind though that URC remotes are categorized as "Custom Installer" remotes and not targeted towards your typical Do It Yourselfer. They are intended to be programmed by an AV Pro Installer. However, if you purchase through an authorized dealer, they are able to pass along the programming software to you at their discretion.

Once you have the programming software, it will take a bit of trial and error to figure things out. But once you do, you will never go back to a regular remote ever again.

Good Luck


----------



## eakes (Sep 22, 2007)

Five DTV remotes and five TV remotes is not a problem. I keep mine setting side by side on an end table (TV remote paired with DTV remote). To further avoid confusion identify each pair with a unique number or symbol just in cas some user decides to shuffle the remotes.

A piece of black tape covering the IR emitter of the Samsung remote with the RF adapter installed keeps that remote from controlling the 'other' Samsung TV. Similarily, placing the IR emitter coming from the RF receiver beside the IR input on the TV and then taping over both keeps the Samsung IR remote from affecting the Samsung set for RF control. Sounds a little complicated, but don't tape the IR emitters and the problem will become readily apparent.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

A piece of black tape covering the IR emitter of the Samsung remote with the RF adapter installed keeps that remote from controlling the 'other' Samsung TV. Similarily, placing the IR emitter coming from the RF receiver beside the IR input on the TV and then taping over both keeps the Samsung IR remote from affecting the Samsung set for RF control. Sounds a little complicated, but don't tape the IR emitters and the problem will become readily apparent.

This is the part I have trouble with. Where is the it emitter and the rf adapter? I think the ir emitter is the thing on front of remote but what is the rf adapter? 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## eakes (Sep 22, 2007)

There are two parts to the NextGeneration system. First is the IR to RF converter (size of a AAA battery and replaces a AAA battery in the TV remote), second is an RF to IR converter (receiver) which is normally located near the TV set. The IR signals are converted to RF in the little transmitter placed in the remote's battery compartment. They are transmitted via RF to the RF receiver. Part of the RF to IR converter is an IR emitter (about the size of a pea) which connects via a wire to the RF receiver. If you look at the pictures of the NextGen equipment, the receiver is the device that looks like a flying saucer (of UFO fame). The IR emitter pod has sticky tape on it and can be stuck to the TV set adjacent to the IR sensor on the TV. The sensor and IR emitter need to shielded from the room (block with something solid or cover with tape) to prevent IR signals from the non-RF remote from operating the TV set or, depending on physical layout, signals from the IR emitter pod from being picked up by the other TV set.

Every TV remote has an IR emitter builtin. This needs to be blocked on the remote you will be converting to RF operation. Easiest way to do this is with a piece of black electrical tape.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, I have 2 Sony's in the same room and just us a a Sony remote and hold my hand on the side of the remote with the TV that I don't want to change so I'm blocking the signal. Pretty simple.


----------

